# Hot toddy - cold remedies



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2015)

Came off the course yesterday feeling a bit raggy. Not a great night, and this morning saw me either outside trying to cool down or cuddling a radiator trying to warm up.... but there is salvation!

A hot toddy made with the water of life, honey and Lemsip. Can't have another one for a few hours but the water of life is helping fill the gap till I can have the next Lemsip.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 21, 2015)

At Uni my cure for a bad cold was half a bottle of whisky and a couple a paracetamol. I would then put on as many clothes as I could, turn the heating up full and get into bed in a sleeping bag with two duvets over the top. Sweated like a pig all night and had to wring out the sleeping bag the next day but it seemed to work.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 21, 2015)

I use that Cold Defence stuff at the first sign.  I expect it's mostly psychosomatic, but it does seem to work and manages to prevent them developing.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 21, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			At Uni my cure for a bad cold was half a bottle of whisky and a couple a paracetamol. I would then put on as many clothes as I could, turn the heating up full and get into bed in a sleeping bag with two duvets over the top. Sweated like a pig all night and had to wring out the sleeping bag the next day but it seemed to work.
		
Click to expand...

Just a normal night at uni then :whoo:


----------



## Break90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I use that Cold Defence stuff at the first sign.  I expect it's mostly psychosomatic, but it does seem to work and manages to prevent them developing.
		
Click to expand...

First Defence........I'll let you know in the morning


----------



## The Green Fairy (Sep 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Came off the course yesterday feeling a bit raggy. Not a great night, and this morning saw me either outside trying to cool down or cuddling a radiator trying to warm up.... but there is salvation!

A hot toddy made with the water of life, honey and Lemsip. Can't have another one for a few hours but the water of life is helping fill the gap till I can have the next Lemsip.
		
Click to expand...

Genius - in our family it is the perfect cold remedy. I sleep like a log after taking this - and a few days later fine! 

Mind you, I have gone a complete year without a cold. 
Had my first flu jab last October and was sniffle free till this years flu jab two days ago.

It may also be that I don't *do* winter. Haven't had a winter for five years.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

It may or may not work, but it does make you feel better when you've come down with man flu (I trust you are claiming man flu and not a cold? ).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Was once told by a Doctor that he truly believed it was the way to treat a cold, but with honey instead of lemsip.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Was once told by a Doctor that he truly believed it was the way to treat a cold, but with honey instead of lemsip.
		
Click to expand...

With a large shot of whiskey.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			With a large shot of whiskey.
		
Click to expand...

First ingredient&#128515;


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Back in my day , if I said I had the cold and said I couldn't go to School = being force fed a cocktail of Banana Rum with heaps of sugar and hot water Yuk, and kept in for the full day. Only tried that excuse twice.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			With a large shot of whiskey.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, always better with whisky.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 21, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Just a normal night at uni then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. 

A normal night at Uni would have included 15 pints first and hopefully sleeping in no clothes in a gullible Fresher's bed. Ahh the good old days.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't get colds... But I do drink a lot of Whiskey.. Coincidence?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			It may or may not work, but it does make you feel better when you've come down with man flu (I trust you are claiming man flu and not a cold? ). 

Click to expand...


Its at least man flu, if not something even more serious!

HID is only just getting over it after 2 weeks and antibiotics


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Its at least man flu, if not something even more serious!

HID is only just getting over it after 2 weeks and antibiotics
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully nothing a wee dram can't sort out. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2015)

With no E.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Its at least man flu, if not something even more serious!

HID is only just getting over it after 2 weeks and antibiotics
		
Click to expand...

Well if it's definitely man flu then I have found these for you......


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			With no E.

Click to expand...

Ok.

Hopfully nothing a w dram can't sort out.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't forget to add some cloves to it with some lemon slice.

:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			With no E.

Click to expand...

Mine definitely has an E in it..... Unless we're talking about something else, in which case, not since about 1995.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 21, 2015)

This stuff sorts me out no end.  It's like Hot Toddy in pre-made format.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Mine definitely has an E in it..... Unless we're talking about something else, in which case, not since about 1995.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe.

Where ye from, what ye had?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Hehe.

Where ye from, what ye had?  

Click to expand...

im getting flashbacks to Spike Island...


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			im getting flashbacks to Spike Island...
		
Click to expand...

Good times, good music and good people. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Good times, good music and good people. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I do remember being really happy.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Agreed. I do remember being really happy.
		
Click to expand...

That's all you need to remember.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Not on the bonzo do dog stuff again are you. :smirk:


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Not on the bonzo do dog stuff again are you. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nah.  Strictly weekends for the vino nowadays........nowt else as a chaser.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Has this stopped you playing tomorrow mate ?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has this stopped you playing tomorrow mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately yes. Currently got more layers on than an eskimo, and still freezing. Picked my gear up from the club this morning but it was obviously going to be a struggle to make the journey. Richart kindly got a sub, I'd PM'd him yesterday just in case, and I've now got myself toddied up...:cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Unfortunately yes. Currently got more layers on than an eskimo, and still freezing. Picked my gear up from the club this morning but it was obviously going to be a struggle to make the journey. Richart kindly got a sub, I'd PM'd him yesterday just in case, and I've now got myself toddied up...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame mate - will catch up at West Hill 

Hope you get rid of the flu soon


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 23, 2015)

Good shot of brandy and large spoon of honey in a mug, topped up with milk and warmed. Drink with two paracetamol before bed, sleep like a log........ no idea whether it's any good for a cold....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Unfortunately yes. Currently got more layers on than an eskimo, and still freezing. Picked my gear up from the club this morning but it was obviously going to be a struggle to make the journey. Richart kindly got a sub, I'd PM'd him yesterday just in case, and I've now got myself toddied up...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You still alive? How you feeling and did the remedies make a difference? Sounds like manflu Defcom1


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You still alive? How you feeling and did the remedies make a difference? Sounds like manflu Defcom1
		
Click to expand...


A bad night Martin. At 5am I thought I was about to draw my last breath. Dosed up and managed to get back to sleep. Only just woken up and I can't remember the last time I was in bed after 6 am.... feel tons better.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 23, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I don't get colds... But I do drink a lot of Whiskey.. Coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2015)

I've not had a cold in years, cold showers are the way forward. However, the first sign of sniffles are fought off with a large hot toddy, lemon juice, a load of runny honey, at least three fingers of whiskey, lemonade and heated up till steaming in the microwave, a couple of paracetamol, out like a light and right a rain the next day.


----------

